# Why RE?



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What made them gain so much notoriety?
I must sound stupid to you all but I never got the craze.
And is there a real Razors Edge still producing pups or is it a
corporate thing now?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RE dogs are still being produced, and about becoming so well know, just as with Gotti or any other big name its about how the dogs where marketed. You get you name out there people know it and pass it on.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

It is pretty amazing to me how big they got in the pit bull world.
There was a time I could say Colby, Floyd..etc and people knew those names ...now kids only know Gotti and RE....lol
im old!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

You know what confuses me is the standard look for the old RE changed to current RE looks... From a more APBT look to a bully bully look... Reasons? Or just the changing styles of popularity?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The dogs started as APBT/Amstaff so of course they will stay to standard, but when you start breeding away from standard to create something else the look changes.

Its a matter of where they started and where they where headed. Your first dogs are not going to look like what your goal is when you are changing the look so much. It takes time to do so.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The look doesn't change until you add bull dog and cane/neo blood.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

i have wondered that to what blood was add to make that huge change. I like the way the old RE dogs look they are of a nice structure but some of the dog now a days are really to short and wide for my taste. If you continue to breed APBT/AM STAFF together you should get the dogs that look like the original ones.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can get very different dogs with out crossing out and just be breeding for certian things. I am not at all saying that they are all that way. Mixing is obvious in MANY, but getting a different type of dog without mixing is not rare or hard to do.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I see a lot of bull dog blood and neo or cane corso blood in many of the Bully's.
I love the look as long as the dog can function. The only thing I don't like is the bully is still papered as an apbt. Why is it that I can't take white pit bulls and add it to my dogo breeding program?
Because then my dogs are no longer what the pedigree says. Because I would have to hang peds, because I would have to cheat people.
If I want a bandog I would buy a band dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So is this thread to do with the education of RE or just to spot light mixing and things that have been discussed 100's of times here? This section of the forum is to educate about these dogs, not nit pick how and why they where made.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have to beg to differ with you Holly. If you have to breeds that are very similar in structure such the APBT and the Am. Staff and you breed these two dogs you would get a dog that is similar in structure to the original breed. Such as what RE looked like in the beginning. Even if you continue to breed these two structurally sound dogs over a period of time the dogs would come out looking like the original breeding. I would have t say that there is some other blood thrown in there along the way at some point.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What if they were not breeding the dogs with the best AST/APBT structure? I think that would make a difference. You can go really wrong really fast if you choose the wrong two dogs to make a litter with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would have t say that there is some other blood thrown in there along the way at some point.


Its completely obvious there are dogs mixed in. I am not denying that.

I am stating that you DO NOT HAVE to mix in another breed to make a bigger or smaller dog. In this breed that has always had so much variation you can get larger or smaller dogs without outcrossing..

Otherwise how do you explain 35lb game dogs to 60+lb game dogs? Thats a big size difference. This breed has always come in several shapes and sizes.

I have seen people on this very forum ask someone if their avatar was a bully, when it was a gamedog, but due to look......

Like I said I am not saying RE never mixed in another breed. You can see the drastic change where mixing started.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I see a lot of bull dog blood and neo or cane corso blood in many of the Bully's.
> I love the look as long as the dog can function. The only thing I don't like is the bully is still papered as an apbt. Why is it that I can't take white pit bulls and add it to my dogo breeding program?
> Because then my dogs are no longer what the pedigree says. Because I would have to hang peds, because I would have to cheat people.
> If I want a bandog I would buy a band dog.


Bullys are registered as american bullys in the abkc.True some are still registered as apbt in the UKC but many breeders dont even bother with them anymore.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess Holly that even tho they are pure and there is a size difference is the same with the labs. Most labs are suppose to be around 55-65# for females and no more than 80# for a male but the bench labs go all the way up to 100+ # they are still pure labs their structure is the same the height is the same but the weight changed sort like our APBT even tho some are heavier they still LOOK like APBT.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is an RE considered now?
If I buy and RE registered as a bully can I then show it as an APBT?
Anyway I think the marketing for RE is genious and really made a success out of a little known breeder.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I have seen razors edge dogs that are extremely bully or more of the classic look still being produced.I think razors edge name was built on hard work and the many titles their dogs achieved not just marketing.Obviously there isnt really a better marketing tool that titles for your dogs.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Bullys are registered as american bullys in the abkc.True some are still registered as apbt in the UKC but many breeders dont even bother with them anymore.


some is an understatement, just saying


----------

